# Thoughts on this mare



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, can't tell much of 'conformation' from those pics, but she looks like she's probably put together well. except that it looks like she could be a tad 'parrot mouthed'(overbite). Also appears her rump is quite.... pointy - perhaps something going on there that a bodyworker could address. And she appears to be standing under herself in front, which commonly indicates tender heels/caudal hoof.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

She's a striking dapple gray..._*will*_ get you second looks in a English show ring!
As loosie said she has a pointy butt, or rather more of a drop off to the tailhead than most want. 
AKA goose-rumped.
I've been told this can effect the ability of a horse to use their butt and "get under" themselves well both in flat work and over fences.
Her front leg appears to turn from her knee...depending upon age of the horse, how she has been worked and cared for could make a difference, or not in her future.
Even in humans we do not walk with straight forward feet but all slightly toe in or toe out...
I would not worry overly much as she if clean moving has compensated for it well...if she hits/forges that is different and then no go as she is dangerous to trip herself at any gait or job presented.
With the pictures she appears a bit straight behind and slightly under herself in the front end, but these _*are not*_ good confo shots either and she is not stood up well nor is the ground the flattest or level appearing to accent her attributes.
Because of the way she is standing, she also appears heavier built in her front end than hind...
Again, all in her presentation, her set-up stance these _can_ change...
She has nicely shaped ears, wide-spaced as are her eyes with nice shaping to them too.
Her head is proportioned to her body, not to big or to small.

Either way, her looks, her disposition, willingness and her "want" are what make the animal desirable.
Enjoy the ride...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

Thank you both so much very informative. In the beginning stages of Trialing her with a gifted horse trainer. Not sure of the mares background was trailered in but she is very trusting so I assume well cared for. She is 10 years old. She has a great brain, big heart so very sweet not Mareish takes things in stride. Such a big decision my daughter and I are just not quite certain she is the one. She does trip a bit but is green her confirmation had crossed my mind though. I will try to take some photos of her today.


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

Video from yesterday.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

From looking at the vids she is very hollow carrying her head quite high,instead of using her back end to power herself forward she is dragging herself from the front,this could be why she is under muscled in her hind end,and has more muscle in her front.nothing a little schooling wouldn't fix.
You also look quite tense riding her,I appreciate she is new to you and of course you will not be used to her movement but try to relax a little and go with her.
She has a nice trot,have you cantered her yet? Would like yo see how she goes in canter.
Nice looking mare and with a bit of work she could be a nice hunter.


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

Thank you yes that’s my daughter on her for the first time. She does look a bit nervous. Today I hope she feels more relaxed. Mares second day at new barn also. The mares neck is high for sure I can see the hollow back. Now I understand better what Im seeing In regards to the front end thank you for explaining that. My daughter had not cantered yet the trainer has. I think I have a ground work video of her cantering I can put up. So much to learn. Great forum.


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

A video of her in recently Schooling at a show that was sent to me. 
https://youtu.be/tFvC_JaaYZc


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So, some jumbled thoughts in no particular order...

*"She does trip a bit but is green her confirmation had crossed my mind though"...*
This bothers me so much...
Green horse or not, she should *not* be tripping doing flat work forget over fences..
She is shod all 4... 
I'd be asking some questions and if seriously considering purchasing you bet there would be a thorough PPE and x-rays of several areas done!

I'd like to see a video,_ not in a show schooling ring,_ but quieter at home over fences...
I want to see her travel from not so far away, both directions in trot and canter work and yes, over fences.
Extend and collect the strides so you can see the horses anatomy work to accomplish those tasks.
I want to clearly see her front end over a fence both in a picture & in video to see how she carries those legs and if the twist is a issue for her folding tight, not hanging a hoof. None of the video shows her coming at you or clear shot. _{Most can't see that with a naked eye and need to stop the motion of video or take a picture to record it.}_
Picture/video from front-on and side will tell a lot...
In places know I saw short on left hind...is it from her build or ???.
She is not "pushing" but pulling herself over fences and chipped in a few times so ruins the fluid motion of the symmetry and picture. 
If she "pushed" I missed it..:|...in both flat or O/F work.

I also do not see a intended, asked for canter on the other lead and should of, _several times the mare wanted to swap leads_...actually I saw a pull-down to trot and then brought back to leads/stride...
They are also only working the horse in one direction in all the videos shown... how come?
_{I know one is a show schooling ring but you can ride and call fences opposite direction, this place was not busy. Only riding one-direction bothers me...}_

In your first presented video...
The horse needs a tack adjustment of martingale *lengthened. *
The strap should be adjusted so it comes right into the throatlatch area so the horse can carry their head at a comfortable level...here, she is severely restricted. She needs about 4" - 5" more length I think.
I'm surprised your trainer did not pick up on that strap and the tautness of it near constantly ridden outdoors and make the adjustment. 
A standing martingale is to stop a horse from nose-bleeding you, not to give a head-set appearance as it is here, sorry.
The horse should also not be leaning on it, using it for balance with the discipline of riding your daughter participates in.

The horse* is* very tolerant...she never laid her ears back flat in annoyance at your daughters hand being what is called "in her face"...jostling and yanking at the bit.
That is often seen on a new mount and tenseness by the rider of the unknown .

She has a noticeable paddle on that leg with the twist...she has a broad enough chest and compensates to ride cleanly I think._ {If there is interference there is dirt or a horse of her age there would be scarring or ruffled coat from rubbing}_
She though exhibits no push from behind but pull herself around...
Head high, inverted neck and dropped back...these are not always "fixable" by a green rider but a accomplished trainer might be able to get the horse long and low moving as a hunter needs the way I was taught years ago. She has medium high knees doing flat work...not "hunterish" to me.
If your daughter only rides equitation classes {judged on rider appearance/look not the horse you're better but...} you're probably good.

Her show ring rider demonstrates the mare can carry a rock steady cadence of canter and quietly held head at trot and canter work. No martingale needed but she does carry a bit high-headed but not bad.
That is what I'm seeing...

Your daughter _needs_ to ride her a more times to see if a partnership develops and the mare trusts to relax into her hands and your daughter relax and allow the mare to show her what she can do with her...a working partner.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

She does seem to be a very tolerant mare. I have a week to see how it goes. I will vet and do xrays if we want to get her. She will go through some training. We Have to wait and see what happens what we decide. I do have canter videos circling and trotting both ways with different riders in video I just don’t want post them as not my video without permission as riders are clearly seen. The mare did lead changes yesterday she did miss one. The martingale was put on the middle of riding that I had grabbed and realized it was to short but went with for that short period of time. The paddle is noticeable I did not see any wearing but she is also shaved recently. The tripping concerns me. The crooked leg even if clean it xrays I’m concerned It will cause issues down the line.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

She is a nice looking horse, but for some reason the videos are not showing up, says removed...


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

Yes I am going to post new one later today if I can. Thank you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was unable to see any of the videos. I assume the OP removed them all.


I wonder if she is part Lusitano. Her head and hind end remind me of a friend's full blood Lusitano, who is also dapple gray, and pretty tall. Paddling is a very common trait in Iberian breeds.


Is she tripping at the walk, or at all gaits? Again, without access to the videos, I am only guessing here to say that she may be 'plaiting'. This usually is only an issue of tripping at the walk, and can be alleviated somewhat by asking the horse to walk on in a more engaged manner.


If she is a steady ride, has a good mind, and is mostly healthy, those things are pretty darn weighty when weighing pros and cons for purchasing a horse for a child.


I could see myself falling in love with that mare, easy as pie!


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

I have videos will post videos a bit later. Much better day. My daughter relaxed lilac relaxed they had a really nice ride no issues. Her teeth are good not parrot mouth. My daughters second ride in her second ride in the middle of winter and when the horses were in day and was a absolute gem. She has nice really smooth strides rides clean. My daughter cantered on her today - loves her canter. There really is not anything not to love.
I took a quick snap shot again not the greatest photo.


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

I have so many videos but just a trotting video but already big improvements from yesterday. We really like this mare and very glad we are in good hands. Hoping the vetting gives us the green light.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

She looks like a good, level headed horse. Being able to just go out and ride is important, especially for a young girl. She should have fun riding this mare for a long time. Fingers crossed the PPE goes well!


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

She sounds like a really nice horse for your daughter and for you...you sound near hooked to purchasing.

Pictures showed me what I was concerned might be...
Look closely at the leg with the twist and see the leg is not squared but hanging some...a bit, but this is a small fence.
As you daughter progresses in ability so do fences in height and difficulty. It is then a hanging leg/hoof can cause jeopardy.
Make sure the vet sees these jump shots you took so he can give extra attention to flexxions and ability of the horse to truly curl those lower legs, not hang a hoof...some horses just don't tuck and curl tight at low-height fences also possibly is happening.
Possibly x-ray the knee for hidden damages, at least ask about needing done...
All things at the vets professional findings and recommendations would I ask for and follow his guidance.


I still see something in the left hind...almost a stab of the ground occasionally on placement of the hoof but not every stride.
The horse does not use its hind-end effectively but drags itself around, not as much as first videos shared, but still there, hence the developed front end and lacking muscle definition of hind.


She is a really pretty mare, is tolerant of her rider and takes care of who sits astride with a very pleasing you attitude and pleasant disposition very evident in her way of going.
I was happy to see the martingale gone and the steady head carriage arrive.
She absolutely has possibilities and I hope a "go" is given after you decide you want her and a thorough PPE is done...
Please do let us know how things progress and if a new horse,_ this horse {??}_ arrives for your daughter. 
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I missed the videos. They are all marked 'unavailable'.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I missed the videos. They are all marked 'unavailable'.


Yes, they keep disappearing! I only saw one, the last one and now can't see it anymore. Very odd.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

AnitaAnne said:


> Yes, they keep disappearing! I only saw one, the last one and now can't see it anymore. Very odd.


All the videos have been removed by user. None can be seen now. I didn't see last one posted as it was already removed by user.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

I too wanted to see the videos but removing them in such short notice is kind of frustrating. Seems as if OP has some sort of issue with either what is being said here OR just doesn't want videos of her daughter up.


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

Hi sorry yes I apologize I did not want any videos with my daughter up not because of critics believe me all very helpful hear to learn. I appreciate every single comment. I don’t feel comfortable posting any photos of my kids on forums or videos. Just joined Facebook two years ago. My Instagram page is only for pets lol! I figure I put videos up for a little bit to get some opinions before I took it down. I do apologize for any frustrations. Had a passed Ppe. I did no xrays- the horse did not cost that much and need training costs a risk I decided to take. All is going great the trainer said she has really bad shoeing. Lilac only has front shoes presently. We have a great farrier and With some additional back shoes and good shoeing will make a word of difference. Needs to build up her hind end. She is really really green most likely only used for trails so lots of work will be ahead. It will be a great process. She is safe and sane and brave and want to please. My daughter does not compete very light jumping if any mostly pleasure horse always learning. We are hoping to go out to trails , beaches live it up with her. The trainer took her out on the trails all by herself the 4th day here in really really freezing weather passing many objects abandoned in the woods. She was a little anxious coming back but not spooky at all with abandoned car in woods etc I will update progress photos of videos of lilac. It was insanely freezing my daughter rode her today and was tense the first ten - 15 minutes approx then was able to relax nicely and had a nice smooth ride. She is a new addition to our family since Valentine’s Day my daughter is thrilled so am.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm very happy for you and your daughter! :blueunicorn:


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

@trailhorserider - Thank you so much the process and decision making is so very stressful. I had bought red ribbon a few months ago as I knew this very occassion would soon come. The trainer made a gorgeous red bow and set them up. 
I took some great photos of lilac with my daughter. I was very happy to get to do that.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so happy to hear that things are going well for you, Lilac, and your daughter. We all wish you the very best. 



I can understand your retisence to have videos up of your minor daughter. Perhaps, in future, you could post a not that says you have removed the videos, . . . that they are up for only a short time. This way folks like me won't bother to try and access them after they've been removed.


Or, you can ask folks who want to see them and give comments, a link, via a private message.


IN any case, best of luck. She's a lovely mare and I think you will have many good years with her.


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

@tinyliny - Thank you we are looking forward to many years ahead. That is a good idea. I have not even thought of that -to post removed video - sorry again I was just super absorbed and distracted this week. I am sure eventually my next thread will be what gets stains out of grey horses lol! Glad she is blanketed right now and clean. Can not wait to get some good photos of her!


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

She is a pretty mare,looking forward to seeing and hearing more about your journey here soon 😍xx


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

Thank you Chaz80!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Congratulations to you and your daughter on Lilac having new humans to call hers!!


May all the rides be happy ones with learning and fun mixed together.
Enjoy.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

@horselovinguy Yes! Thank you much!


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

.


----------



## Horse girl 07 (May 12, 2015)

.


----------

